# Looking for a Company That Flocks T-Shirts



## danielleion (Jul 11, 2007)

Does anyone know of a company that flocks shirts? Not the newest version that is a heat transfer, but the 80's style with the adhesive and spray on flock.

I've been searching high and low and can't find a soul, yet I see these shirts everywhere!

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know of any fulfillment company that does this. I think Raw Talent (screen printing company) does this.

From what I've seen though, the same look can be achieved most times using the heat transfer flock.


----------



## danielleion (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks for the lead. I'll check them out. The look is the same but the feel of the flock is different. Its the feel that I'm trying to find.


----------



## danielleion (Jul 11, 2007)

*Still looking for a company that flocks shirts*

*Original Post:*

Does anyone know of a company that flocks shirts? Not the newest version that is a heat transfer, but the 80's style with the adhesive and spray on flock.

I've been searching high and low and can't find a soul, yet I see these shirts everywhere!

Thanks!

*Update:

*After a great lead to Raw Talent, I emailed back and forth with them for a bit. They were looking to purchase the equipment, but have since decided against it. So its back to square one.

If anyone knows of anyone else, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Still looking for a company that flocks shirts*

Try washink.com


----------



## danielleion (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks! Will do!


----------

